# MONSTER Sandy Springs Buck



## humdandy (Sep 10, 2014)

Was it real or deleted by the person who posted it? 

I have a friend who hunts and owns some property in Fulton County and wanted to show him the buck and it's gone now?  Or perhaps I just can't find it?


----------



## BPR (Sep 10, 2014)

I couldn't find it yesterday.  I suspect it was deleted by the OP.  I wouldn't post anything unless he was dead.


----------



## hoppie (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah I kept looking because I saw people saying 180+ and no picture.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 10, 2014)

BPR said:


> I couldn't find it yesterday.  I suspect it was deleted by the OP.  I wouldn't post anything unless he was dead.



He got runtover yesterday!


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 10, 2014)

What made sense the start with,ended with no sense


----------



## hoppie (Sep 10, 2014)

shakey gizzard said:


> He got runtover yesterday!



Hate it when that happens


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2014)

I worked in and around Sandy Springs for over 30 years,I've seen some huge deer in the neighborhoods around the river.
I think the biggest was in Country Club of The South it was absolutely huge at least 180


----------



## humdandy (Sep 10, 2014)

Thought he deleted, I would keep that one close to the chest.

Thanks.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Sep 10, 2014)

hoppie said:


> Yeah I kept looking because I saw people saying 180+ and no picture.



He was all over it. Huge buck!


----------



## hoppie (Sep 10, 2014)

Gut_Pile said:


> He was all over it. Huge buck!



Booooooooo. I want to see


----------



## Triggerfinger_4 (Sep 10, 2014)

Deleted. But it was huge


----------



## humdandy (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm sure it is cached somewhere.  You can't really "delete" something on the internet, so I have been told.


----------



## BGSlayer (Sep 10, 2014)

It was real I seen it and it is huge


----------



## humdandy (Sep 10, 2014)

BGSlayer said:


> It was real I seen it and it is huge



No doubt a nice buck!!

Yeh, I saw the photo as well.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm lost. Why would the mods delete it?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 11, 2014)

humdandy said:


> I'm sure it is cached somewhere.  You can't really "delete" something on the internet, so I have been told.



You can't!


----------



## benellisbe (Sep 11, 2014)

humdandy said:


> I'm sure it is cached somewhere.  You can't really "delete" something on the internet, so I have been told.



Correct.  go to google and type in "MONSTER sandy springs buck" then click on images... I believe the first one is the picture everyone is discussing, but I never saw the original so I don't know.


----------



## hoppie (Sep 11, 2014)

Awesome. Now I have seen it and that is 110-115 probably


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 11, 2014)

benellisbe said:


> Correct.  go to google and type in "MONSTER sandy springs buck" then click on images... I believe the first one is the picture everyone is discussing, but I never saw the original so I don't know.



That's correct.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 11, 2014)

hoppie said:


> Awesome. Now I have seen it and that is 110-115 probably



Give or take a few inches.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 11, 2014)

Who's back yard is it in?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 11, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Who's back yard is it in?



You'll have to figure that part out.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 11, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> You'll have to figure that part out.



I'm going to ask for permission to hunt from the office parking deck.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 11, 2014)

mark-7mag said:


> I'm lost. Why would the mods delete it?



They didn't. The original poster did. I guess he thought twice about showing pictures of his big buck.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 11, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> They didn't. The original poster did. I guess he thought twice about showing pictures of his big buck.



Prices just went up for sandy springs back yard hunts.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 11, 2014)

PappyHoel said:


> Prices just went up for sandy springs back yard hunts.



$200 an acre.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Sep 11, 2014)

I found it interesting the OP had a join date of this month...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 11, 2014)

GTHunter007 said:


> I found it interesting the OP had a join date of this month...



A lot of that going on.....


----------



## humdandy (Sep 11, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> You can't!



Thanks!


----------



## wilddiver3 (Sep 11, 2014)

*For anyone who hasn't seen it*

Typical rack for older deer in this area.


----------



## swwifty (Sep 17, 2014)

Lots of deer around the Chattahoochee river. My wife spotted this one right by our house near 400 and Holcomb bridge!


----------



## Buckbuster69 (Sep 17, 2014)

yes I saw the post and it was a booner for sure, pushing the 180" class. A Giant!!!!


----------



## DeoVindice (Sep 17, 2014)

humdandy said:


> Thought he deleted, I would keep that one close to the chest.
> 
> Thanks.



Right on. When there is a 2 page thread talking about a buck posted that got deleted a week ago, you know it is special. He was a monster. I saw it and have told several friends about it, and apparently so did many of us here. And that, my friends, is why I would never have said a word about it, and certainly would not post a picture of it.


----------



## Idratherbeweldin (Sep 17, 2014)

I heard its fake


----------



## Ihunt (Sep 18, 2014)

I never post pics but I enjoy looking at the ones here. Big bucks ruin friendships.
I keep my spots to myself. Greedy? Maybe. But there is enough drama in most of our lives without us adding to it.

Good luck to the OP. If it's for real I hope you get him before someone snatches your hunting spot.


----------



## 1 MAVERICK (Nov 12, 2014)

Chipper Jones back yard


----------



## rosewood (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't shoot the buried telephone cable in post #31


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Nov 13, 2014)

It ain't huntin when you shoot em off your deck or in your yard.  Those Fulton Co bucks are stupid and no different than a parking lot pigeon.  I would love to see one of those guys try to shoot a public land buck!


----------



## BowOnly1988 (Nov 13, 2014)

Here are pictures I took


----------



## BowOnly1988 (Nov 13, 2014)

Attached


----------



## turkeykirk (Nov 13, 2014)

That's a real nice buck! Neat rack.


----------

